# ZAB degree assessment initial review for blue card



## bysen128

I receive a job offer for a Software Engineer position in Germany. I recently applied for a ZAB assessment of my degree as the German Embassy required me to have one in order for me to get a work visa. After sending my university documents and contract to the ZAB, they replied with the payment details and an initial review (translated by Google Translate) that says:



> A first review of your documentation has shown that there is no equivalent in the higher education sector for your degree. According to the current state, the evaluation of your degree is expected to take place at the level of a German university degree as well as parts of a basic course in computer science.
> 
> Please consider whether you would like to receive a certificate evaluation under these conditions and give us a short confirmation as to whether we should continue to process your application.


Can you please help me understand this statement: _ there is no equivalent in the higher education sector for your degree_ ?

As far as I understand the requirements for Blue Card, I need an assessment stating that my university degree is equivalent to a German university degree.

My university is listed in Anabin database with H+ status but my degree is not listed under the university.

Is this initial review normal? Should I just send the confirmation to continue my application? Thanks in advance.


----------



## *Sunshine*

bysen128 said:


> Can you please help me understand this statement: _ there is no equivalent in the higher education sector for your degree_ ?


It means that the Germans DON'T consider your degree to be equivalent to a German degree and you are NOT eligible for a Blue Card.

4 year Indian BTech and BEngg degrees from recognised institutions are considered equivalent to German undergraduate degrees, however, 3 year BA and BSc degrees are generally considered insufficient.


----------



## bysen128

*Sunshine* said:


> It means that the Germans DON'T consider your degree to be equivalent to a German degree and you are NOT eligible for a Blue Card.
> 
> 4 year Indian BTech and BEngg degrees from recognised institutions are considered equivalent to German undergraduate degrees, however, 3 year BA and BSc degrees are generally considered insufficient.


Thanks for clarifying Sunshine. Do you know if 4 years Bachelor of Science in Computer Science in an H+ university is considered as equivalent to German degree? Do you think it is worth it to continue the ZAB assessment in hoping to get an equivalent result?


----------



## drogowarrior

bysen128 said:


> Thanks for clarifying Sunshine. Do you know if 4 years Bachelor of Science in Computer Science in an H+ university is considered as equivalent to German degree? Do you think it is worth it to continue the ZAB assessment in hoping to get an equivalent result?


Hi bysen128,

How did your degree recognition go? What is the result?

Please share your experience. Thanks!


----------

